# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần gấp

## ketnoj

Tình hình là e đang có vài bộ melec 2 pha nhưng chỉ chạy 1 chiều AE nào có mạch chuyển xung sang chiều inbox e cái ha.

----------

